# Where to get seconds of sailcloth



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

This is a strange question, but does anyone know if sailcloth manufacturer's end up with "seconds" during the manufacturing process? I need to buy some sailcloth for a non sail related project, so I am trying to find out if they do have cloth which does not pass their quality standards, yet could be used in non-sail type products. Anyone know where I could get my hands on some?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Why don't you call North Sails. IIRC, they make their own sailcloth and as such might have a reason to sell seconds.


----------



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

If Dupont makes Dacron, do they make sailcloth, or just supply the raw material? Are there any sailcloth manufacturers that are NOT also sail makers?


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Finallybuyingaboat said:


> This is a strange question, but does anyone know if sailcloth manufacturer's end up with "seconds" during the manufacturing process? I need to buy some sailcloth for a non sail related project, so I am trying to find out if they do have cloth which does not pass their quality standards, yet could be used in non-sail type products. Anyone know where I could get my hands on some?


I was just about to toss a couple of old sails.

Want 'em?

.


----------



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

retclt said:


> I was just about to toss a couple of old sails.
> 
> Want 'em?
> 
> .


Seiously? If you are serious, then certainly I would appreciate that. I could use an old set to try it out on. I will send you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll UPS them out to you Wednesday.

BTW, Can we borrow the Edmonton Eskimos . . . . . . . or somebody to play for the Cowboys until we get healed and players out of jail, un-suspended etc. Anyone will do . . . . . . . high school team? Whatever.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bob

I'm sure you've go a pee wee 'boys team around there.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> Bob
> 
> I'm sure you've go a pee wee 'boys team around there.


Jerry already called. My old high school team refused to put on the blue and silver uniforms. They said it would embarress the school. The school is currently 0 and 6.


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

I used to go "dumpster-diving" at a canvas place down the road from us in the Florida Keys for my canvas needs. Of course, I was a "local" then, and such activity was "expected" of me. You'd have to live in the Keys a while to fully understand what I'm talking about.

Seriously, go find some old sails. Any sailmaker is going to have some laying around for cheap, if not in the dumpster.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

retclt said:


> I'll UPS them out to you Wednesday.


I'll PM the tracking number in a few minutes.

I have a slightly unrelated gripe. UPS said Canada may try to charge you a tax for delivery so I listed it as an un solicited gift of no commercial value (2 sails value 10 bucks a piece) so hopefully they won't. What a crock!!! Cheri and I bought a piece of glass in Murano, Italy last year. We could have carried it back in our suit case but they offered to ship it and we thought . . . sure . . . why not? Two months later we get a letter from U.S. Customs saying our package was here and we had 10 days to pay a $150 tax and pick it up. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sooooooo . . . if you need a sail scrap source try to find one in Canada or you may pay more than the scrap is worth in taxes.

. . . . . . . anyway . . . hope they work for you Paul.

.


----------



## CAN1399 (Mar 11, 2021)

I am looking for some old sails to craft out of, does anyone have any or know where I could get them. Please email me if you do at [email protected] (this email is forwarded to my real email). Thank you all Kindly.


----------

